# FAO: Regional reps



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can you either read the reg rep board on the TTOC committee forum or read you email and reply (if you haven't already  )...

It is fairly urgent, as it's regarding this Saturday 20th Nov!


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry but where will I find it?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ttstu said:


> Sorry but where will I find it?


Find what Stu? the TTOC committee forum? Or the email? :?


----------

